# Walk in Fridge Floor Drain



## evan

Hey guys, 

802.1.2 in IPC says floor drains in walk in refrigerators shall be indirectly connected to sanitary drainage via air gap. How would you go about accomplishing this if the refrigerator is on slab?

Does anybody have the commentary / be willing to post what is has to say about it?

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## Flyout95

Gotta pipe one in.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Never installed one but I think the code sometimes is interpretation. 

802.1.2 Floor drains in food storage areas. Floor drains located within walk-in refrigerators or freezers in food service and food establishments shall be indirectly connected to the sanitary drainage system by means of an air gap. Where a floor drain is located within an area subject to freezing, the waste LINE SERVING THE FLOOR DRAIN SHALL NOT BE TRAPPED and SHALL INDIRECTLY DISCHARGE INTO A WASTE RECEPTOR located outside of the area subject to freezing.


----------



## evan

This refrigerator isn't subject to freezing so I don't need to go the waste receptor route.

Flyout, could you elaborate a little on how I pipe in the indirect waste under the slab? I haven't done one and I cant imagine how it's even possible. Thanks


----------



## justme

Basically the floor would have to be elevated and you would install just like any other indirect drain or you just put a pit and a pump in then indirect the pump to a floor sink. Third option is what we do here in Texas because drains aren't allowed in a food prep cooler so typically the floor is sloped to the door of the cooler and a trench drain is installed at the door . If a prep sink needs to be installed inside the cooler then it is in-directed to outside of the cooler to a floor sink.


----------



## justme

We are under the IPC also but our state health code supersedes our plumbing code when it comes to putting drains inside food storage coolers.


----------



## hawkeye77

Exception says where protected against Backflow by a backwater valve such floor drain shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an air break


----------



## hawkeye77

hawkeye77 said:


> exception says where protected against backflow by a backwater valve such floor drain shall be indirectly connected to the drainage system by means of an air break


----------



## CT18

All of the ones i have worked with are self containing units with trench drains out front. The cond. from the refer unit dumps into hub opening with air gap. I have worked on Casinos, Stadiums and Hotels all had trench drains out front.


----------



## UA22PLumber

Love those impossible commentary diagrams...Floor sinks with a side inlet...those must be on the shelf next to the 6 branched sanitary tees...


----------



## justme

Doesnt have to be impossible , could add a santee in between the floor sink and trap and still meet the intent.


----------



## Rando

Is this new construction? if it's not already in get them to put in a floor sink right outside the walk in like 99.9% of every other freezers.


----------



## Ghostmaker

*802.1.2 Floor drains in food storage areas. *Floor drains located within walk-in refrigerators or freezers in food service and food establishments shall be indirectly connected to the sanitary drainage system by means of an air gap. Where a floor drain is located within an area subject to freezing, the waste line serving the floor drain shall not be trapped and shall indirectly discharge into a waste receptor located outside of the area subject to freezing.
*Exception: Where protected against backflow by a backwater valve, such floor drains shall be indirectly connected to the sanitary drainage system by means of an air break or an air gap.*
*
M*ost just install the back water valve and pipe it as an air break.

*AIR BREAK (Drainage System).* A piping arrangement in which a drain from a fixture, appliance or device discharges indirectly into another fixture, receptacle or interceptor at a point below the flood level rim and above the trap seal.

In english
Install floor drain outside of cooler
On inlet of floor drain install Sanitary tee to drain in cooler with back water valve on that line. Trap it again in the cooler.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

UA22PLumber said:


> Love those impossible commentary diagrams...Floor sinks with a side inlet...those must be on the shelf next to the 6 branched sanitary tees...



Lmao I caught this too


----------



## sparky

evan said:


> This refrigerator isn't subject to freezing so I don't need to go the waste receptor route.
> 
> Flyout, could you elaborate a little on how I pipe in the indirect waste under the slab? I haven't done one and I cant imagine how it's even possible. Thanks


Should be a floor drain or receptacle outside of the freezer,just put a tee above the trap on inlet side and arm over to cooler,then if the drain has a grate top get you a brass funnel drain that bolts to the top of the grate and pipe condenser drain down into the funnel:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

